# Happy Father's Day!



## fatboy (Jun 21, 2015)

To all the Dads, Step-dads, Foster-dads, Full-time Dads, Part-time Dads, Grand-dads, Great-grand-dads, Psuedo-dads........

Happy Fathers Day!



Enjoy your day, in the best way you can.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 21, 2015)

I posted this on FB......

In 5 days, my oldest son’s birthday, it will be 34 years since I lost  my Dad to a tragic accident. He left us far too early, missing the  lives of his kids maturing into responsible adults, marrying, building  their lives, missing births of more Grand-kids, missing weddings of  Grand-kids, births of Great-grand-kids, the list could go on and on.  Events such as these, and even a daily pause reminds me often, how much I  miss him. A few years after he passed, I saw this prayer in a Dear Abby column, an it struck me profoundly, and I still carry it in my wallet. Miss you Dad, Happy Fathers Day!

Thy memory, my dear father, fills my soul at this solemn hour. It  revives in me thoughts of the love and friendliness which thou didst  bestow upon me. The thought of thee inspires me to a life of virtue; and  when my pilgrimage on Earth is ended and I shall arrive at the throne  of mercy, may I be worthy of thee in the sight of God and man. May our  merciful Father reward thee for the faithfulness and kindness thou has  ever shown me; may He grant thee eternal peace. Amen.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 24, 2015)




----------

